
Over 100K Windows computers may be infected by advanced NSA backdoor - happy-go-lucky
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/04/10000-windows-computers-may-be-infected-by-advanced-nsa-backdoor/
======
trendia
Just 1 week ago [0], an HN article said that "Shadow Brokers exploits are
patched or inactive on supported Windows platforms." In other words, no
computers should be infected because Microsoft already dealt with the problem.
However, >10,000 Windows computers are currently infected according to the
linked article [1].

Further, take a look at the comments on that HN thread [0]. A lot of green
accounts telling us that everything is just fine.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14119656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14119656)

[1] [https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/04/10000-windows-
compu...](https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/04/10000-windows-computers-
may-be-infected-by-advanced-nsa-backdoor/)

~~~
BenzinNZ
> In other words, no computers should be infected because Microsoft already
> dealt with the problem.

I don't know if this conclusion is entirely accurate, I believe a more correct
conclusion would be that "no computers that are patched and supported should
be at risk of infection from these specific exploits because Microsoft already
dealt with the problem."

I'd assume most of these infected computers are unpatched, unless someone can
replicate the malware on an up to date instance of Windows 7+.

This is probably also why Microsoft have gotten so aggressive with patching
and updating for better or for worse. (along with the cost savings internally
that come with supporting evergreen software)

------
jaclaz
"Greater than"?

Maybe "More than"?

The > character is not allowed in titles on HN?

